# Bedminster area road work



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's some new information about planned roadwork this spring on some of the most popular cycling roads in central NJ: Burnt Mills Rd, Lamington Rd, and Potterville Rd. Previously announce plans called for the addition of a center line rumble strip, but thankfully it looks like they've nixed that idea in favor of just a high visibility center line.

http://www.co.somerset.nj.us/publicworks/engineering/pdf/Bedminster construction notice feb2015.pdf

Somerset County NJ - Public Works - ENGINEERING -


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

High friction road surface? Any ideas what that looks like?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great. Was hoping to get a training ride in this weekend. Looks like it might not start yet though. And Pottersville is easiest to avoid if need be.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well Burnt Mills was fine art least until Bunn. Bunn, Larger Cross, Long, McCann and Pickle were all a little rough.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Bunn, Larger Cross, Long, McCann and Pickle were all a little rough.


... as God intended.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> ... as God intended.


Yes although the combination of ice and gravel is less fun tian i had imagined, especially on Pickle's incline.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Rode in that area today, so here is an update. In short, nothing has been done yet. There are signs announcing that Pottersville Rd. and Burnt Mills Rd. will be closed on or around 2/23 (IIRC) - "plan alternate route". At the south end of Black River Rd., where it meets Lammington, there is a sign announcing that Lammington is closed going east, but cars were passing as normal.

It seemed odd to me that they would simultaneously close all three east-west arteries through that area at the same time (or so the signs imply). Wonder when the work will begin?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

At Rt 206 and Lamington there are signs that Lamington road will be closed on about 3/27 (saw this 3/28 and the road was still open). The detour takes you south to Burnt Mill which has signs for "plan alternate route" up. 



jmoryl said:


> Rode in that area today, so here is an update. In short, nothing has been done yet. There are signs announcing that Pottersville Rd. and Burnt Mills Rd. will be closed on or around 2/23 (IIRC) - "plan alternate route". At the south end of Black River Rd., where it meets Lammington, there is a sign announcing that Lammington is closed going east, but cars were passing as normal.
> 
> It seemed odd to me that they would simultaneously close all three east-west arteries through that area at the same time (or so the signs imply). Wonder when the work will begin?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

As of this morning:
Burnt Mills has been repaved and is open. 
Lamington is closed to thru traffic
Pottersville Rd is open. A couple short sections were repaved.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Alan,

I was thinking about heading out that way soon, so a progress report is appreciated.
On Pottersville Rd. I found myself taking the lane going west down the hill into Pottersville, because the road was so pockmarked I didn't want a car crowding me. Is that the section they paved?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Westbound Lamington has been completely repaved. Nice & smooth from 206 to the county line. Eastbound still being worked on - a section with milled surface. No change to Pottersville from last week.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Another update. Rode in the area on Wed. 4/29 and Pottersville has been paved from Rt. 206 west to Black River Rd. Looks like the job was just finished, as the paving machines were parked near Rt. 206 and lines were yet to be painted. Nice to hit 40 mph on the downhill without worrying being taken out by a divot. Burnt Mills paved from the Rt. 287 overpass west to Rattlesnake Bridge Rd.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jmoryl said:


> Another update. Rode in the area on Wed. 4/29 and Pottersville has been paved from Rt. 206 west to Black River Rd. Looks like the job was just finished, as the paving machines were parked near Rt. 206 and lines were yet to be painted. Nice to hit 40 mph on the downhill without worrying being taken out by a divot. Burnt Mills paved from the Rt. 287 overpass west to Rattlesnake Bridge Rd.


Nice to know. Rode it Sunday and it was great until we got to a part that was suddenly extremely rough. Holding the bars hurt.


----------



## rlb81 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bee-an-key said:


> High friction road surface? Any ideas what that looks like?


I'm wondering too. If it's anything like what they did to River Rd in Hillsborough I might lose my ****. They roughed the entire surface of a mile+ of fresh new pavement. Essentially feels like riding on chipseal. Makes me want to cry every time...


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

Rode south on Black River Rd. from Pottersville today and there were barriers saying the road was closed. It turns out they are replacing a small bridge about 2 mi. south of Pottersville. I was able to do the cyclocross thing and walk across on the side (no workmen present, it was after hours).


----------

